

Share your Greatest Hack (from your YC application) - trevorcreech
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1To-hpxMLavIcWDh03p7VTt45t8-lJgMEpV-qR9q_HC4/viewform

======
xsighted
if you are looking for sources of inspiration, check out
[http://socialengineered.net/](http://socialengineered.net/). Most discussions
are borderline illegal, but it does get your hack juices flowing!

